# Alphagen Pharmaceuticals



## shazmook

Anyone heard or tried anything from Alphagen Pharmaceuticals? Any reviews to share good, bad, ugly? Reviews are few and far between and its time to get started on my next steroid cycle.


----------



## automatondan

Just a heads up, most of us dont buy from any online source.... actually a good amount of us are TRT guys... its not smart buying illegal stuff online, ya know?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Where do these Labs get their names? 

First pick something bad ass 

Then pick something mediciney sounding.

Put em together and you have your name.

For example using this criteria my daughter just came up with:

Bufftylenol 

There you have it. Buff Tylenol Labs. for all your legit roid needs. They ship without a prescription!!!!


----------



## Battletoad

Even the addition of "Labs" is a big stretch, in many instances. I suppose alphagen sounds better than "Bathtubs" though.


----------



## shazmook

automatondan said:


> Just a heads up, most of us dont buy from any online source.... actually a good amount of us are TRT guys... its not smart buying illegal stuff online, ya know?



For sure, I wouldn't be picking these up from an online source. Although it looks like this lab is an online source at the least.


----------



## GolfLife2018

Just wanted to give my personal experience with alphagen. I ran of their products in a stack for 12 weeks. Everything I got seemed to work really well for me, got blood levels checked and i was north of 1200, so i was happy. just my 2 cents. hope it helps anyone.


----------



## BJJ-Goku

shazmook said:


> For sure, I wouldn't be picking these up from an online source. Although it looks like this lab is an online source at the least.



Sooooo....does nobody really order online?  If that is the case, then how do you obtain OJ?  What does TRT acronymize?  Please, enlighten me.

Not directly asking for a source.  Just a bit lost with where to really start is all.  Every answer poses another question thus far.


----------



## Jin

BJJ-Goku said:


> Sooooo....does nobody really order online?  If that is the case, then how do you obtain OJ?  What does TRT acronymize?  Please, enlighten me.
> 
> Not directly asking for a source.  Just a bit lost with where to really start is all.  Every answer poses another question thus far.



trt= testosterone replacement therapy. My balls stopped working in my early 30's and they no longer produce testosterone. I get my test from a doctor.


----------



## automatondan

BJJ-Goku said:


> Sooooo....does nobody really order online?  If that is the case, then how do you obtain OJ?  What does TRT acronymize?  Please, enlighten me.
> 
> Not directly asking for a source.  Just a bit lost with where to really start is all.  Every answer poses another question thus far.



As ive already stated in this thread, its not a good idea to buy illegal drugs online. Because they are illegal, the websites are 90% scammers/LE and they know you cant do anything about them scamming you because its illegal. So just get that idea out of your mind, and thank us later.


----------



## BJJ-Goku

Jin said:


> trt= testosterone replacement therapy. My balls stopped working in my early 30's and they no longer produce testosterone. I get my test from a doctor.



Okay. I’m just about to hit the last of my 20’s.  Oh joy. Haha. I don’t think I would be able to get this prescribed. Did some reading about having to find the right doctor and ask for specific tests.

Any experience with test boosts that you would find in supplement shops?


----------



## Jin

BJJ-Goku said:


> Okay. I’m just about to hit the last of my 20’s.  Oh joy. Haha. I don’t think I would be able to get this prescribed. Did some reading about having to find the right doctor and ask for specific tests.
> 
> Any experience with test boosts that you would find in supplement shops?



Test boosters don't work. Period. 

If you want to find access to gear, make friends and be cool. It takes time to find an underground source.


----------



## Elivo

Jin said:


> Test boosters don't work. Period.
> 
> If you want to find access to gear, make friends and be cool. It takes time to find an underground source.



I jumped on the test booster band wagon a while back, Jin is right, they dont work. Dont waste your money.  90% of the crap they try to sell for lifting/muscle building is just that, crap.


----------



## JuiceTrain

The only thing I order online is pizza....


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> The only thing I order online is pizza....



I have that shxt frozen and shipped from Italy, overnight express


----------



## JuiceTrain

And it's still hot


----------

